# Mail weiterleitung geht nicht, finde den Fehler nicht.



## SebastianHamm (30. Nov. 2016)

Habe das Problem, das bei meinem vServer die E-Mailweiterleitung nicht funktioniert.

```
Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
B9B67180A6BC 1648 Wed Nov 30 09:29:49 xxxx@web.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
info@xxxx.de

B2718180A68D 1658 Wed Nov 30 09:14:57 xxxx@web.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
info@xxxx.de
```
Im E-Mail Protokoll steht dies:

```
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/qmgr[1540]: B9B67180A6BC: from=<xxxx@web.de>, size=1648, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/qmgr[1540]: 04238180A3EA: from=<bounce-HP2v2000001589b4884a4c3ddd5f4bbe5be50158@mail.paypal.de>, size=42933, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/qmgr[1540]: DB451180A694: from=<n01310a6ac1-0c934921f07c43a9af2bff44a3f7bea5-info===xxxxxxxx.de@bounce.twitter.com>, size=104597, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/qmgr[1540]: D8F9B180A6AD: from=<yjsedvx@infinitory.biz.ua>, size=182967, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1817]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1818]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1818]: 04238180A3EA: to=<info@xxxxxx.de>, relay=none, delay=424748, delays=424748/0.04/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1818]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1817]: B9B67180A6BC: to=<info@xxxxxx.de>, relay=none, delay=532, delays=532/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1818]: DB451180A694: to=<info@xxxxxx.de>, relay=none, delay=332441, delays=332441/0.07/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1817]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov 30 12:38:41 vps10011 postfix/smtp[1817]: D8F9B180A6AD: to=<info@xxxxxx.de>, relay=none, delay=25590, delays=25590/0.3/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov 30 12:40:02 vps10011 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before auth was ready, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<a/E4fYFCYI4AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Nov 30 12:40:02 vps10011 postfix/smtpd[1979]: connect from localhost[::1]
Nov 30 12:40:02 vps10011 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<8UM5fYFC+ZkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Nov 30 12:40:02 vps10011 postfix/smtpd[1979]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
Nov 30 12:40:02 vps10011 postfix/smtpd[1979]: disconnect from localhost[::1] commands=0/0
Nov 30 12:42:02 vps10011 postfix/scache[1821]: statistics: start interval Nov 30 12:38:41
Nov 30 12:42:02 vps10011 postfix/scache[1821]: statistics: domain lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
Nov 30 12:43:40 vps10011 postfix[2112]: Postfix is running with backwards-compatible default settings
Nov 30 12:43:40 vps10011 postfix[2112]: See http://www.postfix.org/COMPATIBILITY_README.html for details
Nov 30 12:43:40 vps10011 postfix[2112]: To disable backwards compatibility use "postconf compatibility_level=2" and "postfix reload"
Nov 30 12:43:40 vps10011 postfix/master[1538]: terminating on signal 15
Nov 30 12:43:41 vps10011 postfix[2205]: Postfix is running with backwards-compatible default settings
Nov 30 12:43:41 vps10011 postfix[2205]: See http://www.postfix.org/COMPATIBILITY_README.html for details
Nov 30 12:43:41 vps10011 postfix[2205]: To disable backwards compatibility use "postconf compatibility_level=2" and "postfix reload"
Nov 30 12:43:42 vps10011 postfix/master[2242]: warning: /etc/postfix/master.cf: logical line must not start with whitespace: "  -o syslog_name=postfix/submi..."
Nov 30 12:43:42 vps10011 postfix/master[2242]: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 130: using backwards-compatible default setting chroot=y
Nov 30 12:43:42 vps10011 postfix/master[2242]: daemon started -- version 3.1.0, configuration /etc/postfix
```
Habt Ihr einen TIpp für mich?


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2016)

Amavis läuft nicht oder nimmt keine Verbindungen an. Starte mal amavis neu.


----------



## SebastianHamm (30. Nov. 2016)

Daran hat es wohl gelegen, eine Testmail kam nun an. Wie hattest du das erkannt? Arbeite mich gerade wieder tiefer in Linux, habe dies aber nicht gesehen.

Habe nachdem ich die Warteschleife mit: 
sudo /etc/init.d/postfix flush

versucht habe zu leeren folgende Meldung. Laut Beschreibung soll aber ein Leerzeichen vor "-o ...." stehen.


```
/usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/master.cf: logical line must not start with whitespace: "  -o syslog                                          _name=postfix/submi..."
/usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/master.cf: logical line must not start with whitespace: "  -o syslog                                          _name=postfix/submi..."
```


----------



## nowayback (30. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von SebastianHamm:


> connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:*10024*: Connection refused


auf port 10024 läuft amavis normalerweise, wenn da ein connection refused kommt, dann entweder weil der port zu ist oder amavis nicht läuft oder sowas


----------



## SebastianHamm (30. Nov. 2016)

Ah ok alles klar.

Habe nun aber witzigerweise ein anderes Problem. Nachdem ich amvis wieder gestartet hatte, wurde  meine IP wohl von google geblockt wegen zu vieler Zugriffe.

Allerdings habe ich auf dem Server nur Weiterleitungen eingestellt, somit keine direkten Mail-Addy mit einer Weboberfläche zum abrufen.

```
Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
311E2180A3ED 100301 Wed Nov 30 14:58:56 n01333343c0-5c80f40ce0c041198fc8ae7140656590-info===xxxxxxxxx-ladder.de@bounce.twitter.com
(host alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[64.233.163.26] said: 421-4.7.0 [5.135.100.157 15] Our system has detected an unusual rate of 421-4.7.0 unsolicited mail originating from your IP address. To protect our 421-4.7.0 users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been temporarily 421-4.7.0 rate limited. Please visit 421-4.7.0 https://support.google.com/mail/?p=UnsolicitedRateLimitError to 421 4.7.0 review our Bulk Email Senders Guidelines. i71si32004832lfe.354 - gsmtp (in reply to end of DATA command))
xxxxxxxx@googlemail.com

413C4180A68D 45856 Wed Nov 30 14:58:52 n01333855c7-1ddb672c43704fe78dd8f91b126e65b8-info===online-ladder.de@bounce.twitter.com
(host alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[64.233.163.26] said: 421-4.7.0 [5.135.100.157 15] Our system has detected an unusual rate of 421-4.7.0 unsolicited mail originating from your IP address. To protect our 421-4.7.0 users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been temporarily 421-4.7.0 rate limited. Please visit 421-4.7.0 https://support.google.com/mail/?p=UnsolicitedRateLimitError to 421 4.7.0 review our Bulk Email Senders Guidelines. s7si32040777lja.68 - gsmtp (in reply to end of DATA command))
xxxxxxx@googlemail.com
```
Hier der Auszug aus dem E-Mail Protokoll:


> ov 30 18:30:08 vps10011 dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 17 secs): user=<jean>, method=PLAIN, rip=218.192.171.95, lip=5.135.100.157, session=<Y4dIYIZCxSPawKtf>
> Nov 30 18:30:20 vps10011 dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 17 secs): user=<jean>, method=PLAIN, rip=218.192.171.95, lip=5.135.100.157, session=<G/jzYIZC8F/awKtf>
> Nov 30 18:30:31 vps10011 dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 17 secs): user=<jean>, method=PLAIN, rip=218.192.171.95, lip=5.135.100.157, session=<sJOgYYZCd53awKtf>
> Nov 30 18:30:42 vps10011 dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 17 secs): user=<jean>, method=PLAIN, rip=218.192.171.95, lip=5.135.100.157, session=<JdBMYoZC+drawKtf>
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Nov. 2016)

Steht doch in der Fehlermeldung. Google ist sauer auf dich und hat eine IP temporär geblockt.



Zitat von SebastianHamm:


> Our system has detected an unusual rate of 421-4.7.0 unsolicited mail originating from your IP address. To protect our 421-4.7.0 users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been temporarily 421-4.7.0 rate limited. Please visit 421-4.7.0 https://support.google.com/mail/?p=UnsolicitedRateLimitError to 421 4.7.0 review our Bulk Email Senders Guidelines. i71si32004832lfe.354 - gsmtp


Google ist da sehr pingelig.

Dein Mailprotokoll hat nichts mit dem Mailproblem zu tun.


----------



## SebastianHamm (30. Nov. 2016)

Ja, die Frage ist nur warum?
Es sind gerade mal ein paar Mails aus der Warteschlange gekommen, glaube 9 Stück. 

Das andere Probleme habe ich erstmal mit einem Eintrag in den itables gelöst und die op gebannt welche ganze zeit angefragt hat und versucht hat verschiedene usernamen zu nehmen.


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Dez. 2016)

Hast Du die Seite von Google schon mal gelesen?

RDNS, SPF, DKIM


----------



## SebastianHamm (1. Dez. 2016)

Ja. Hatte ich. Hatte vorher aber nie ein Problem damit. 
Es wurden ja nur ein paar Mails als Weiterleitung an meine Googlepostfächer geleitet.


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Dez. 2016)

Google ändert schon mal gerne sein Verhalten. Was gestern ging kann morgen nicht mehr funktionieren.

Hast Du denn RDNS, SPF und DKIM im Einsatz?


----------



## florian030 (1. Dez. 2016)

SPF ist Google so ziemlich egal. Interessanter ist das schon DKIM mit einem Key > 1024b. Ohne passendem PTR-Record wird man die Mail bei Google kaum los, ob DMARC tats. etwas bringt, würde mcih dann aber auch mal interessieren (dafür braucht man dann SPF), auch wenn das extrem unsinnig wäre.


----------



## SebastianHamm (30. März 2017)

Hallo muss dies nochmal aufwärmen, nachdem ich auf Serverversion 16.04.X gegangen bin habe ich wieder ein Problem was ich noch nicht alleine lösen kann.
Die fehlermeldung scheint diesmal eine andere zu sein. E-Mails wieder nur per ISPConfig als Weiterleitung angelegt.

Hier mal der Maillog:


Spoiler: maillog



Mar 30 14:00:03 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29675]: connect from localhost[::1]
Mar 30 14:09:54 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30371]: connect from unknown[91.200.12.61]
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: connect from localhost[::1]
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: SSL_accept error from localhost[::1]: lost connection
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: disconnect from localhost[::1] commands=0/0
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before auth was ready, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<gS0JmvZL6qkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 30 14:10:01 vps25425 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<P0kJmvZLg7UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 30 14:10:09 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30371]: SSL_accept error from unknown[91.200.12.61]: Connection reset by peer
Mar 30 14:10:09 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30371]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[91.200.12.61]
Mar 30 14:10:09 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30371]: disconnect from unknown[91.200.12.61] commands=0/0
Mar 30 14:10:13 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: SSL_accept error from mout.web.de[212.227.15.14]: lost connection
Mar 30 14:10:13 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: lost connection after CONNECT from mout.web.de[212.227.15.14]
Mar 30 14:10:13 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: disconnect from mout.web.de[212.227.15.14] commands=0/0
Mar 30 14:10:58 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: warning: hostname z427.entelchile.net does not resolve to address 186.10.41.229: Name or service not known
Mar 30 14:10:58 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: connect from unknown[186.10.41.229]
Mar 30 14:11:00 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: warning: hostname dedic878.hidehost.net does not resolve to address 91.200.12.202: Name or service not known
Mar 30 14:11:00 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: connect from unknown[91.200.12.202]
Mar 30 14:11:15 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: SSL_accept error from unknown[91.200.12.202]: Connection reset by peer
Mar 30 14:11:15 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[91.200.12.202]
Mar 30 14:11:15 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[29646]: disconnect from unknown[91.200.12.202] commands=0/0
Mar 30 14:11:34 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: SSL_accept error from unknown[186.10.41.229]: lost connection
Mar 30 14:11:34 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[186.10.41.229]
Mar 30 14:11:34 vps25425 postfix/smtps/smtpd[30452]: disconnect from unknown[186.10.41.229] commands=0/0



und hier mal die Config Dateien:


Spoiler: etc/postfix/master.cf



#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (no)    (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
#smtp      inet  n       -       y       -       1       postscreen
#smtpd     pass  -       -       y       -       -       smtpd
#dnsblog   unix  -       -       y       -       0       dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       y       -       0       tlsproxy
#submission inet n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       y       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       y       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    unix  n       -       y       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       y       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      unix  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     unix  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       y       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       y       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       y       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       y       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       y       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       y       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       y       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       y       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       y       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       y       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}


Kann sein das ich was vergessen habe oder doch falsch konfiguriert. Muss ja sein sonst würde es funktionieren.

Danke noch mal für Hilfen.


----------



## nowayback (30. März 2017)

wozu gibts denn die perfect server setup tutorials, wenn sich keiner dran hält. schau dir einfach nochmal die steps für den mailserver an und dann mach das so.


----------



## SebastianHamm (30. März 2017)

Hi. Habe mich daran orientiert.  Perfect Server 16.04.
Habe aber was weggelassen, da ich nicht den Hardcore VPS habe. Habe amavis u.s.w sowie mailman nicht installiert.
Sonst aber die Schritte gegangen.


----------



## SebastianHamm (31. März 2017)

Mal eine ganz Bescheidene Frage.  Muss amavis immer in der Kombination Postfix/Dovecot installiert sein?
Ich versuche halt so wenig Belastung für den Server zu haben wie möglich.


----------



## Till (31. März 2017)

Ohne Amavis gehen halt viele Funktionen nicht wie spam Filter, Antivirus, Dkim Signierung von Mails. Ich würde keinen mailserevr betreiben wolen ohne diese Funktionen.


----------



## SebastianHamm (31. März 2017)

OK. denn das erste Problem hatte ich gelöst. Denke nun liegt es daran, das ich amavis nicht installiert habe.

Hier der neue Log


> Mar 31 05:42:32 vps25425 postfix/smtpd[21415]: connect from mout.web.de[212.227.17.11]
> Mar 31 05:42:32 vps25425 postfix/smtpd[21415]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from mout.web.de[212.227.17.11]: <testtest@web.de>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<testtest@web.de> to=<info@domain.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<mout.web.de>
> Mar 31 05:42:32 vps25425 postfix/smtpd[21415]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from mout.web.de[212.227.17.11]: <testtest@web.de>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024; from=<testtest@web.de> to=<info@domain.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<mout.web.de>
> Mar 31 05:42:32 vps25425 postfix/smtpd[21415]: DFD86167E833: client=mout.web.de[212.227.17.11]
> ...


Grundsätzlich versucht er es ja weiter zu leiten wenn ich das im letzten Abschnitt richtig verstehe. Aber der Transport ist nicht machbar. Weil hier der Fehler ist: *Mar 31 05:42:33 vps25425 postfix/qmgr[21412]: warning: connect to transport private/amavis: No such file or directory*


----------



## florian030 (31. März 2017)

Wenn Du das ernsthaft ohne Amavis machen willst, dann nimm mal den content_filter aus der main.cf von postfix und die beiden tag_as - Einträge.

Vorsichtig ausgedrückt ist das aber ohne Amavis unsinnig. Ich würde eher amavis installieren (mit spamassassin, clamav...) und dann einfach ein Update von ISPConfig mit reconfigure services machen.


----------



## SebastianHamm (31. März 2017)

Hallo Florian. Das habe ich gerade tatsächlich gemacht. und diese sachen nachinstalliert und dann das Update mit der Reconviguration über ISPConfig. Und die Dinge gehen nun auch.

Allerdings ist nun die Serverauslastung natürlich wieder deutlich höher. Auch ein kleiner Teil Swap wird vom VPS benutzt.
Gebe es eine Möglichkeit hier einige Dienste zu stoppen oder die Speicherauslastung zu begrenzen?

Cam-AV benutzt ja einiges wie ich sehe.


Spoiler: Befehl: ps aux



USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.1 188988  3872 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:02 init -z
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Mar29   0:00 [kthreadd/10011]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Mar29   0:00 [khelper/10011]
root        51  0.0  0.0  41632  1368 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd
root        53  0.0  0.4  43808  8632 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:04 /lib/systemd/systemd-journald
root       146  0.0  0.0  47572  1640 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:00 /sbin/rpcbind -f -w
root       147  0.0  0.0  26012  1284 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron -f
syslog     150  0.0  0.1 184632  2328 ?        Ssl  Mar29   0:01 /usr/sbin/rsyslogd -n
root       267  0.0  0.1  65464  3280 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
root       289  0.0  0.0  12788   880 tty4     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty4 linux
root       291  0.0  0.0  12788   876 tty6     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty6 linux
root       292  0.0  0.0  12788   884 tty5     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty5 linux
root       293  0.0  0.0  12788   872 tty2     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty2 linux
root       294  0.0  0.0  12788   876 tty3     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty3 linux
root       295  0.0  0.0  12788   956 ?        Ss   Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear --keep-baud console 115200 38400 9600 vt22
root       296  0.0  0.0  12788   880 tty1     Ss+  Mar29   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty1 linux
root      1632  0.0  0.0  18176  1788 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
mysql     1773  0.1  3.2 645952 69200 ?        Sl   06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --plugin
root      1774  0.0  0.0  23124  1072 ?        S    06:40   0:00 logger -t mysqld -p daemon error
root      2064  0.0  0.1  65352  2692 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/sbin/master
postfix   2071  0.0  0.1  67420  2560 ?        S    06:40   0:00 pickup -l -t unix -u -c
postfix   2072  0.0  0.1  78032  3200 ?        S    06:40   0:00 qmgr -l -t unix -u
postfix   2095  0.0  0.1  80780  4060 ?        S    06:40   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u -c
root      2128  0.0  0.0  89660  1332 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/run/saslauthd -n 2
root      2130  0.0  0.0  89660   988 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/run/saslauthd -n 2
amavis    2172  0.2  6.0 264604 127372 ?       Ss   06:40   0:01 /usr/sbin/amavisd-new (master)
clamav    2177  2.1 24.6 909580 517844 ?       Ssl  06:40   0:11 /usr/sbin/clamd --foreground=true
root      2187  0.0  0.0  17976  1164 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/dovecot
dovecot   2190  0.0  0.0   9464  1076 ?        S    06:40   0:00 dovecot/anvil
root      2191  0.0  0.0   9596  1276 ?        S    06:40   0:00 dovecot/log
amavis    2217  0.0  6.2 270520 131500 ?       S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/amavisd-new (ch2-avail)
amavis    2218  0.2  6.3 272604 133736 ?       S    06:40   0:01 /usr/sbin/amavisd-new (ch3-avail)
root      2236  0.0  1.6 557340 34084 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root      2239  0.0  0.2  20236  4820 ?        S    06:40   0:00 vlogger (access log)
www-data  2240  0.0  0.1 169632  3776 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  2241  0.0  0.6 557600 13192 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
ispconf+  2242  0.0  1.3 464108 27588 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 /usr/bin/php-cgi -d disable_classes= -d disable_functions= -d mag
ispconf+  2243  0.0  0.7 464924 15300 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/bin/php-cgi -d disable_classes= -d disable_functions= -d mag
www-data  2262  0.0  0.6 557612 13204 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root      2271  0.0  0.0  41744  2096 ?        Ss   06:40   0:00 pure-ftpd (SERVER)
bind      2279  0.0  1.0 214236 21912 ?        Ssl  06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -f -u bind
www-data  2293  0.0  0.6 557600 13256 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  2294  0.0  0.6 557600 13260 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  2295  0.0  0.6 557736 13536 ?        S    06:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
ispconf+  2316  0.0  1.3 464108 27588 ?        Ss   06:41   0:00 /usr/bin/php-cgi -d disable_classes= -d disable_functions= -d mag
ispconf+  2317  0.0  0.6 464640 12992 ?        S    06:41   0:00 /usr/bin/php-cgi -d disable_classes= -d disable_functions= -d mag
root      2344  0.0  0.1  40028  3068 ?        S    06:41   0:00 dovecot/auth
root      2563  0.0  0.1  20860  2208 ?        S    06:45   0:00 dovecot/config
postfix   2697  0.0  0.2  95780  5668 ?        S    06:48   0:00 smtpd -n smtp -t inet -u -c -o stress= -s 2
postfix   2698  0.0  0.1  77848  2980 ?        S    06:48   0:00 proxymap -t unix -u
postfix   2699  0.0  0.1  67420  2580 ?        S    06:48   0:00 anvil -l -t unix -u -c
root      2700  0.0  0.1  40028  3272 ?        S    06:48   0:00 dovecot/auth -w
root      2725  0.0  0.0  34368  1544 pts/0    R+   06:49   0:00 ps aux
memcache  5233  0.0  0.0 335720  1460 ?        Ssl  Mar29   0:02 /usr/bin/memcached -m 64 -p 11211 -u memcache -l 127.0.0.1
root     20408  0.0  0.1  92964  4044 ?        Ss   05:24   0:00 sshd: root@notty
root     20417  0.0  0.0  12828   996 ?        Ss   05:24   0:00 /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
root     21211  0.0  0.1  92964  4056 ?        Ss   05:40   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0
root     21222  0.0  0.0  18204  2036 pts/0    Ss   05:40   0:00 -bash
clamav   29827  0.4  0.5 132084 11452 ?        Ss   06:13   0:09 /usr/bin/freshclam -d --foreground=true
postgrey 30552  0.0  0.8  70936 17304 ?        Ss   06:13   0:00 postgrey --pidfile=/var/run/postgrey.pid --daemonize --inet=10023
root     31137  0.0  0.0  15000   952 ?        Ss   Mar30   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -inetd_compa



Gibt es hier die Möglichkeit Clam-AV aus dem System zu nehmen? Grundsätzlich brauche ich den Virenscanner nicht, da die Weiterleitung eingestellt ist und ich die Mails bei mir prüfe.

Habe Clamav erstmal gestoppt. Somit hat sich die Auslastung verbessert.


----------



## florian030 (31. März 2017)

Du kannst ClamAV deinstallieren und aus der amavis-config austragen. Einen ernsthaften Mailserver würde ich damit aber nicht betreiben - ein Virenscan für Mails ist sicherich sinnvoll.
Bei mir hat der kleinste Mailserver 4+2 GB und 4 CPUs. Da laufen aber auch nur ~2.000 Mailkonten drauf und das ist der cpu-load ziemlich egal.
Was ist denn für Dich "deutich höher"? Das solltest Du dir auch nicht ansehen, wenn gerade die Mailqueue abgearbeitet wird. Wenn ich mal 300 Mails auf einen Server kippe, dann sind die Mails auch nicht in 10 Sekunden durch alles Scans durch.


----------



## nowayback (31. März 2017)

Zitat von florian030:


> Wenn ich mal 300 Mails auf einen Server kippe, dann sind die Mails auch nicht in 10 Sekunden durch alles Scans durch.


nicht? 30 mails pro sekunde nur für die scans klappen nicht bei min. 4 gleichzeitigen threads die du bei 4 cpus hast? Das sind doch nur 8 Mails pro Thread pro Sek. O.O


----------

